# Cervid Health Business Plan Fiscal Years 2014 to 2018 APHIS



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Cervid Health Business Plan Fiscal Years 2014 to 2018 Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service Veterinary Services

snip...

c. Funding sources

Cervid Health Programs are funded through the equine, cervid, small ruminant health (ECSR) line. The total APHIS FY 2014 ECSR budget is $19. 5 million. Congressional language accompanying the FY 2014 appropriations specifies that APHIS should spend $3. 0 million for cervid health activities.

III. Value of Program Objectives:

In 2007, the cervid industry in the United States included 5,600 deer farms and 1,900 elk farms with an economic value of $894 million that supported nearly 30,000 jobs. The recently conducted 2012 National Agricultural Statistics Service (NASS) census will provide important updates on cervid industry statistics.

The Cervid Health Program protects the health of cervids and improves the quality, productivity and economic viability of the cervid industry. CWD, TB, and brucellosis remain important disease threats to cervid populations. Outbreaks of these diseases could have serious consequences for the cervid industry and allied stakeholders. APHIS CWD HCP, cervid TB herd accreditation, and proposed brucellosis herd certification programs are essential to reducing and mitigating those consequences.

A key value of the cervid health programs is to reduce losses to the cervid industry and to reduce the overall cost to the Federal government to respond to outbreaks. In the past 10 years, many CWD infected and exposed cervid farms were depopulated with Federal indemnity at a significant cost to the industry, States, and Federal government. The cervid TB herd accreditation program has reduced disease transmission in cervid populations and in other domestic species that could have resulted in larger and more serious disease outbreaks. 

An additional value of the cervid health program is to promote and facilitate domestic and international trade of animals and cervid-derived products. Since the identification of CWD, many international markets have refused farmed cervids or cervid-derived products from the United States. The U.S. cervid industry cannot expand its markets without USDA animal health programs to certify their animals to have low disease risk and/or disease freedom. The Cervid Health Program promotes the opportunity for the cervid industry to start competing in international trade again.

Lastly, TB and brucellosis are zoonotic diseases which can be transmitted from farmed cervids to other livestock, wildlife, and people. Although CWD has not been recognized as a prion disease transmissible to people, it can be transmitted between farmed cervids to wild cervid populations and it persists in the environment. A direct benefit of the Cervid Health Program is to safeguard public health, prevent transmission at the domestic animal-wildlife interface, and reduce environmental contamination.

IV. FY 2014  FY 2018 Implementation

Objective 1: Prevent and control CWD in farmed cervid populations

Strategy 1: Implement CWD rule and CWD Program Standards.

FY 2014 Activities:

1. 1 Affirm CWD final rule and publish in FY 2014.

1. 2 Finalize CWD Program Standards revision (consider public comments) and publish new version in FY 2014.

1. 3 Prepare and submit information collection documents for renewal by FY 2015.

FY 2015- FY 2018 Activities

1. 4 CWD Program Standards (2nd edition) to be reviewed for further updates.

1. 5 Information collection renewal to be completed in FY 2015 (triennial cycle).

Strategy 2: Maintain Approved State CWD HCPs.

FY 2014 Activities:

2. 1 Finalize annual report template and guidance for Approved States renewal process, and collect annual reports from Approved States.

2. 2 Complete Approved State status for remaining six Provisional Approved States.

FY 2015  FY 2018 Activities

2. 3 Review annual reports and evaluate compliance of Approved States.

2. 4 Administer the national CWD HCP, subject to the availability of appropriated funds, for herd owners in States that do not have an approved State HCP.

June 19, 2014 6

2. 5 Develop metrics for Approved State program administration reviews.

2. 6 Conduct Consistent State Reviews of Approved State CWD HCPs based on requests for review by States or observation of deficiencies in State programs.

Strategy 4: Complete official CWD, cervid TB, and cervid brucellosis testing.

FY 2014 Activities:

4. 1 Monitor NAHLN approved laboratories for proficiency and accuracy in lab testing and reporting in defined timeframes.

4. 2 Establish list of approved laboratories to conduct IHC and/or ELISA testing for CWD.

4. 3 Approve new laboratories as needed as outlined in the NAHLN SOP and CWD Program Standards.

FY 2015  FY 2018 Activities

4.4 Continue activities 4. 1  4. 3.

Strategy 5: National Program Reporting/ Data Management.

FY 2014 Activities:

5. 1 Develop and implement cervid health indemnity database on indemnity SharePoint site.

5. 2 Assess use of SCS/national CWD instance by Approved States.

5. 3 Develop SCS data entry guidance for national CWD instance (if warranted).

5. 4 Prepare national annual summary report from Approved States reports.

5. 5 Receive quarterly tallies of CWD testing surveillance in farmed cervids and prepare annual summary surveillance report.

5. 6 Encourage VS personnel and stakeholders regarding the use of electronic identification of animals, electronic data collection and reporting, e. g. MIMS, of program surveillance and disease control activities, collection and use of data and test results from outside sources. Tools that support this type of data handling also need to be improved so the process is streamlined, easily accessible and user friendly to VS employees, States and Federally accredited veterinarians.

FY 2015  FY 2018 Activities

5. 6 Continue activities 5. 1  5. 5 (with or without SCS/national CWD instance). Strategy 6: Interstate and International Cervid Movement.

FY 2014 Activities:

6. 1 Address import/export issues for cervids and cervid products.

6. 2 Facilitate requests for interstate movement (translocation) of free-ranging cervids based on CWD rule requirements. Refine interstate movement agreement protocols as needed. Complete guidance.

June 19, 2014 7

FY 2015  FY 2018 Activities:

6. 3 Continue work on import/export issues.

6. 4 Continue facilitation of requests for interstate movement (translocation) of wild cervids.

6. 5 Develop risk assessment and surveillance templates for interstate movement of cervids.

June 19, 2014

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/downloads/vsbp/5_year_business_plan_cervid.pdf

snip...

*** Susceptibility of UK red deer (Cervus alaphus elaphus) to oral BSE transmission Project Code: M03024 ***

02/08/2011

The project confirmed that U.K red deer are susceptible to both oral and intra-cerebral inoculation with the cattle BSE agent. Six clinically positive (from 26-42 months post inoculation) i.c inoculated and one (56 months post inoculation) orally dosed deer that tested positive for TSE by immunohistochemistry and Western blotting using several primary antibodies demonstrated widespread accumulation of disease specific prion protein in the central nervous system, peripheral nervous system and enteric nervous system but none in lymphoreticular system. All showed several brain sites positive for disease specific prion protein and presented immunohistochemistry and Western blotting phenotypes with similarities to BSE in sheep, goats and cattle but unlike those seen in chronic wasting disease (CWD) in elk or scrapie in sheep. The vacuolar pathology and distribution of disease specific prion protein in red deer resembled that of CWD in most major respects however we have shown that BSE can be clearly differentiated from CWD by existing immunohistochemical and biochemical methods that are in routine use.

The knowledge gained as a result of this work will permit rapid and accurate diagnosis should a TSE ever be detected in European red deer and will also enable effective disease control methods to be quickly put in place.

http://www.foodbase.org.uk/results.php?f_report_id=718

Results

We confirmed that U.K red deer are susceptible to both oral and intra-cerebral inoculation with the cattle BSE agent. Six clinically positive (from 26-42mpi) i.c inoculated and one (56mpi) orally dosed deer that tested positive for TSE by IHC and WB using several primary antibodies demonstrated widespread accumulation of disease specific PrP in CNS, PNS and ENS but none in LRS. All showed several brain sites positive for disease specific PrP and presented IHC and WB phenotypes with similarities to BSE in sheep, goats and cattle but unlike those seen in CWD in elk or scrapie in sheep. The vacuolar pathology and distribution of PrPd BSE in red deer resembled that of CWD in most major respects however we have shown that BSE can be clearly differentiated from CWD by existing immunohistochemical and biochemical methods that are in routine use.

Final technical report MO3024 01/04/2003  31/03/2010 Susceptibility of UK red deer (Cervus elaphus elaphus) to oral BSE transmission. Stuart Martin - VLA Lasswade Pentlands Science Park Bush Loan Penicuik EH26 0PZ Page 2 of 21 Further work undertaken August 2009  March 2010. Genetic analysis - Wilfred Goldmann; Roslin NPD.

Negative controls and the remaining 5 orally dosed deer culled at 72mpi tested negative by IHC and Western blot however analysis of the PrP ORF of these deer (kindly carried out by Wilfred Goldmann of the Roslin NPD) identified a Q to E polymorphism at codon 226 that may influence the efficiency of oral transmission (not published).

In the experimental BSE challenge of red deer six out of six deer succumbed to BSE when challenged by intracerebral routes but only one of six deer challenged by the oral route succumbed to infection. Deer killed at 190 days or 365 days post oral challenge showed no evidence of abnormal PrP accumulation when tested by immunocytochemistry. The PrP gene of red deer includes a Q to E polymorphism at codon 226. The table shows the distribution of these codon 226 polymorphisms within experimental challenge groups.

snip...

http://www.foodbase.org.uk//adminto...0_MO3024_Final_technical_report_full_text.pdf

Research article Open Access

Immunohistochemical and biochemical characteristics of BSE and CWD in experimentally infected European red deer (Cervus elaphus elaphus)

Stuart Martin*1, Martin Jeffrey1, Lorenzo González1, Sílvia Sisó1, Hugh W Reid2, Philip Steele2, Mark P Dagleish2, Michael J Stack3, Melanie J Chaplin3 and Aru Balachandran4 Address: 1Veterinary Laboratories Agency (VLA-Lasswade), Pentlands Science Park, Bush Loan, Penicuik, Midlothian, EH26 0PZ, UK, 2Moredun Research Institute, Pentlands Science Park, Bush Loan, Penicuik, Midlothian, EH26 0PZ, UK, 3VLA-Weybridge, Addlestone, Surrey, KT15 3NB, UK and 4Animal Diseases Research Institute, Canadian Food Inspection Agency, Ottawa, Ontario, K2H 8P9, Canada 

Abstract

Background: The cause of the bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE) epidemic in the United Kingdom (UK) was the inclusion of contaminated meat and bone meal in the protein rations fed to cattle. Those rations were not restricted to cattle but were also fed to other livestock including farmed and free living deer. Although there are no reported cases to date of natural BSE in European deer, BSE has been shown to be naturally or experimentally transmissible to a wide range of different ungulate species. Moreover, several species of North America's cervids are highly susceptible to chronic wasting disease (CWD), a transmissible spongiform encephalopathy (TSE) that has become endemic. Should BSE infection have been introduced into the UK deer population, the CWD precedent could suggest that there is a danger for spread and maintenance of the disease in both free living and captive UK deer populations. This study compares the immunohistochemical and biochemical characteristics of BSE and CWD in experimentally-infected European red deer (Cervus elpahus elaphus).

Results: After intracerebral or alimentary challenge, BSE in red deer more closely resembled natural infection in cattle rather than experimental BSE in small ruminants, due to the lack of accumulation of abnormal PrP in lymphoid tissues. In this respect it was different from CWD, and although the neuropathological features of both diseases were similar, BSE could be clearly differentiated from CWD by immunohistochemical and Western blotting methods currently in routine use.

Conclusion: Red deer are susceptible to both BSE and CWD infection, but the resulting disease phenotypes are distinct and clearly distinguishable. 

SNIP... 

Results

Clinical disease

All six deer challenged i.c. with BSE developed clinical disease between 794 and 1260 days post-inoculation with a mean incubation period of 1027 days. A detailed description of the clinical signs was provided in an earlier report [8]. Briefly, affected deer showed variable degrees of ataxia, anorexia, circling and apparent blindness, together with failure of seasonal change of coat, weight loss and 'panic attacks'. In addition, one of six red deer orally dosed with BSE developed clinical disease 1740 days after challenge, and this animal presented with a short clinical duration of two days; the other five deer from this group remain healthy at the time of writing (65 months after challenge). Sequential rectal biopsies taken at five different time points from orally and i.c. inoculated deer were negative for PrPd.

All four deer orally challenged with CWD started to show behavioural changes between 577 and 586 days post challenge;

these progressed to definite neurological disease between 742 and 760 days post-challenge (Table 1). 

Clinical signs were similar to the BSE challenged deer and included nervousness, weight loss, excessive salivation, roughness of coat, and progressive ataxia. All these CWD inoculated deer showed PrPd accumulation in the secondary follicles of rectal biopsies taken at 7 months post infection.

Conclusion

European red deer are susceptible to infection with the cattle BSE agent, not only by the intra-cerebral but also by the oral route, and although the clinical signs and spong- iform change are similar to those of CWD in the same species, these two infections can be easily differentiated. The lack of lymphoid involvement, the PrPd truncation pattern both "in vivo" and "in vitro", and the predominantly intracellular accumulation of PrPd are features of deer BSE that are in contrast with those of deer CWD. However, only one of six deer developed disease after alimentary exposure to 25 g of a BSE brain pool homogenate after an incubation period of nearly 5 years; this suggests a strong species barrier but if a TSE in European red deer should ever be identified then BSE/CWD discrimination would be an urgent priority. To determine whether there are potential naturally occurring BSE-like strains and to determine the degree to which there is strain variation, it would be necessary to examine many more naturally occurring CWD cases. These results will support the ongoing European surveillance for natural TSEs in red deer and the further assessment of potential risk to human health.

Published: 27 July 2009 BMC Veterinary Research 2009, 5:26 doi:10.1186/1746-6148-5-26 Received: 12 February 2009 Accepted: 27 July 2009 This article is available from: http://www.biomedcentral.com/1746-6148/5/26 © 2009 Martin et al; licensee BioMed Central Ltd. This is an Open Access article distributed under the terms of the Creative Commons Attribution License (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0), which permits unrestricted use, distribution, and reproduction in any medium, provided the original work is properly cited.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2724422/pdf/1746-6148-5-26.pdf 

Monday, May 05, 2014 

*** Member Country details for listing OIE CWD 2013 against the criteria of Article 1.2.2., the Code Commission recommends consideration for listing *** 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/05/member-country-details-for-listing-oie.html 

snip... 

Friday, December 14, 2012 

DEFRA U.K. What is the risk of Chronic Wasting Disease CWD being introduced into Great Britain? A Qualitative Risk Assessment October 2012 

snip... 

In the USA, under the Food and Drug Administrations BSE Feed Regulation (21 CFR 589.2000) most material (exceptions include milk, tallow, and gelatin) from deer and elk is prohibited for use in feed for ruminant animals. With regards to feed for non-ruminant animals, under FDA law, CWD positive deer may not be used for any animal feed or feed ingredients. For elk and deer considered at high risk for CWD, the FDA recommends that these animals do not enter the animal feed system. However, this recommendation is guidance and not a requirement by law. 

Animals considered at high risk for CWD include: 

1) animals from areas declared to be endemic for CWD and/or to be CWD eradication zones and 

2) deer and elk that at some time during the 60-month period prior to slaughter were in a captive herd that contained a CWD-positive animal. 

Therefore, in the USA, materials from cervids other than CWD positive animals may be used in animal feed and feed ingredients for non-ruminants. 

The amount of animal PAP that is of deer and/or elk origin imported from the USA to GB can not be determined, however, as it is not specified in TRACES. It may constitute a small percentage of the 8412 kilos of non-fish origin processed animal proteins that were imported from US into GB in 2011. 

*** Overall, therefore, it is considered there is a __greater than negligible risk___ that (nonruminant) animal feed and pet food containing deer and/or elk protein is imported into GB. 

There is uncertainty associated with this estimate given the lack of data on the amount of deer and/or elk protein possibly being imported in these products. 

snip... 

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animal-diseases/files/qra_chronic-wasting-disease-121029.pdf 

2003D-0186 Guidance for Industry: Use of Material From Deer and Elk In Animal Feed

EMC 1 Terry S. Singeltary Sr. Vol #: 1 

http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dailys/03/Jun03/060903/060903.htm 

http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dailys/01/Oct01/101501/101501.htm 

see my full text submission here ; 

http://madcowfeed.blogspot.com/2008/07/docket-03d-0186-fda-issues-draft.html 

Sunday, December 15, 2013 

*** FDA PART 589 -- SUBSTANCES PROHIBITED FROM USE IN ANIMAL FOOD OR FEED VIOLATIONS OFFICIAL ACTION INDICATED OIA UPDATE DECEMBER 2013 UPDATE

http://madcowusda.blogspot.com/2013/12/fda-part-589-substances-prohibited-from.html 

snip...

please see full text and more ;

Wednesday, September 17, 2014 

*** Cervid Health Business Plan Fiscal Years 2014 to 2018 Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service Veterinary Services ***

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/09/cervid-health-business-plan-fiscal.html

Wednesday, September 17, 2014 

*** Cost benefit analysis of the development and use of ante-mortem tests for transmissible spongiform encephalopathies ***

http://transmissiblespongiformencep.../09/cost-benefit-analysis-of-development.html


kind regards, terry


----------

